# Karachi Is Now The Largest City in the World



## RiazHaq

With rapid urbanization in Pakistan, Karachi has become the world's biggest city with a metro area population of 18 million people, according to Citymayors stats published recently.

Karachi is followed by Mumbai, Delhi, Buenos Aires, Seoul, Jakarta, Manila, Sao Paulo, Shanghai and Istanbul making up the top 10 list. Bangladesh capital Dhaka is at number 12, barely missing a top 10 slot. Of these, Mumbai, Dhaka and Delhi also have the dubious distinction of making Mercer's list of world's dirtiest cities. In another survey, Mercer has ranked Karachi as the fourth cheapest city for expatriates.

The list of the worlds largest cities, by land area, is headed by New York Metro, with a total area of 8,700 square kilometers. Tokyo/Yokohama is in second place with almost 7,000 square kilometers, followed by ten cities from the United States. Mumbai (Bombay), with a population density of almost 30,000 people per square kilometer, is the worlds most crowded city. Kolkata (Calcutta), Karachi and Lagos follow behind. 

Haq's Musings: Karachi Tops List of World's Largest Cities

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hero

I thought LA is largest city in the world.


----------



## Naradmuni

I dont know how credible this blog is.
@ riazhaq.com


----------



## TaimiKhan

Narad, before posting your sarcasm, why don't you check out the links provided in the blog and see who is providing what figures. 

Shoot the source not the messenger.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FreekiN

We also have the best mayor in the world. The mayor of Karachi has been awarded the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MZUBAIR

Well, I think Gov stop the policy of expanding citites, that will over corwed the place.

I suggest, its the time now to build new cities to remove the pressure from large populated cities like Karachi and Lahore.

But I know our Gov is sleeping.......


----------



## MZUBAIR

There can be 2 cities build 

(1) In Blochistan and Sindh boundry (in Bolichistan provience) ....The selected pladce could be the Bela- Karachi Road (red color road line in map) and Arabian Sea. Near the place "Nala khari" in second pic. We can also buld a port over there.

(2) Another city can be build on the river indus down fall to sea. These cities will surely release some pressure from Karachi


----------



## RiazHaq

Pakistan will need more cities to accommodate the rising wave of rural to urban migration. 

Urbanization is not just a side effect of economic growth; it is an integral part of the process, according to the World Bank. With the robust economic growth averaging 7 percent and availability of millions of new jobs created between 2000 and 2008, there has been increased rural to urban migration in Pakistan to fill the jobs in growing manufacturing and service sectors. The level of urbanization in Pakistan is now the highest in South Asia, and its urban population is likely to equal its rural population by 2030, according to a report titled &#8216;Life in the City: Pakistan in Focus&#8217;, released by the United Nations Population Fund. Pakistan ranks 163 and India at 174 on a list of over 200 countries compiled by Nationmaster. The urban population now contributes about three quarters of Pakistan's gross domestic product and almost all of the government revenue. The industrial sector contributes over 27&#37; of the GDP, higher than the 19% contributed by agriculture, with services accounting for the rest of the GDP.

Haq's Musings: Urbanization in Pakistan Highest in South Asia


----------



## Skies

Bros, it is important to have a clean city at first. Dhaka is a dirty city hanged by jam always but the age of Dhaka is more than 400 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

This is not surprising pakistan has the highest urbanization rate in south asia aswell as the fastest growing population- it has the highest birth rate in the region after afghanistan 3.99 children per woman and most immigrants(highest refugee population coz of afghans) .I dunno if this is good pakistani population already crossed the 180 million mark a long while back how much people can we sustain ? but having said that karachi has really improved and modernized alot lately we should expand westwards and build more cities into balochistan that place has plenty of empty land .


----------



## pak-marine

considering the age of development in khi which is only few decades the city have done well for it self. Brits made some administratonal blocks but rest is done by pakistanis itself. its an amzing metrapolis a great mix of muslims , parsis , hindus , christians ,budhists etc .... , luv khi !


----------



## pak-marine

hero said:


> I thought LA is largest city in the world.



he meant by population "its amoung the largest cities in the world.


----------



## Ruag

taimikhan said:


> Narad, before posting your sarcasm, why don't you check out the links provided in the blog and see who is providing what figures.
> 
> Shoot the source not the messenger.



So, let us bash the source.

What the hell is citymayor.com? 

Need better sources? How about UN's Population Division data?

In 2010, Delhi agglomeration has 15.926 million people, and Mumbai 20.072 million people. Karachi agglomeration has 13.052 million people.

World Urbanization Prospects: The 2007 Revision Population Database

And again, Mr. Riaz very happily picks certain points which seem favorable for Pakistan and shows India in bad light.

He happily points out Mercer ranking Delhi and Mumbai among the top 25 dirtiest cities in Asia but fails to point out the fact that the very same Mercer ranked Karachi 3rd least safe major city to live in (Karachi was ranked 213 out 215 in personal safety rankings) - 

Mercer survey releases quality of living global city rankings | Mercer | AMEinfo.com

And now for the icing on cake, in 2009 that very same Mercer ranked Delhi and Mumbai 145 and 148 respectively in terms of quality of living and Karachi was ranked 186.

http://www.eltiempo.com/colombia/bogota/ARCHIVO/ARCHIVO-5104389-0.doc

So, Mr. Riaz ignored these two key statistics released by Mercer but only highlighted that in which Karachi was ranked better compared to Indian cities.

Lame.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## kamikhan

largest metro should be tokyo, soeul, but karachi should come in top 10.


----------



## BlackSonic

pak-marine said:


> he meant by population "its amoung the largest cities in the world.



He meant 'THE largest' not among the largest.



> Karachi Is Now The Largest City in the World


----------



## Awesome

List of cities proper by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

According to this Karachi is third, by City Proper. Karachi has no suburbs like other cities. The entire city is a metropolitan.

The above info seems outdated since by most Pakistani estimates the city population is indeed nearing 18 million. By the next census it would probably become official.

Malir n all have all been absorbed by Karachi and are no longer considered suburbs. The stats on most websites is not up to date. Google map it, see it for yourself, Karachi is huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RiazHaq

Asim Aquil said:


> List of cities proper by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> According to this Karachi is third, by City Proper. Karachi has no suburbs like other cities. The entire city is a metropolitan.
> 
> The above info seems outdated since by most Pakistani estimates the city population is indeed nearing 18 million. By the next census it would probably become official.
> 
> Malir n all have all been absorbed by Karachi and are no longer considered suburbs. The stats on most websites is not up to date. Google map it, see it for yourself, Karachi is huge.



Karachi is a big metropolis, with eighteen towns and several cantonment areas within it. 

Haq's Musings: Eleven Days in Karachi, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k_n

Ruag said:


> In 2010, Delhi agglomeration has 15.926 million people.



Its 17.025 .



> According to this Karachi is third, by City Proper. Karachi has no suburbs like other cities. The entire city is a metropolitan



The figure for "CITY" pop. of Delhi and Mumbai in wiki is closer to the estimates given by citymayors but there is a large variation b/w the figure for "CITY" pop. of Karachi in wiki and the estimate given by citymayor . ( The source for wiki is Sindh Bureau of Statistics and projects the pop. as on 2008 besides Including three rural towns : Gadap Town, Bin Qasim Town, and Kiamari Town, as well as six cantonments : Clifton Cantonment, Faisal Cantonment, Karachi Cantonment, Korangi Creek Cantonment, Malir Cantonment and Manora Cantonment ) . The UN figures for pop. of city agglomeration appear far accurate .

In 2020 , both Delhi and Mumbai would have a pop. of 25.97 mn and 25.83 mn resp. ( Growth rate b/w 2006-2020 for Delhi, 3.48 , being higher than the one for Karachi , 3.19 )

City Mayors: World's largest urban areas in 2020 (1)

The urbanisation in Pakistan , although the highest in South Asia , between 2006-2020 out of 100 fastest growing cities/urban areas in the world 24 are in India .

City Mayors: World's fastest growing urban areas (1)


----------



## SMC

In terms of area, Karachi is also a massive city, much bigger than indian counterparts and even some western counterparts (if you only count the city area).


----------



## RiazHaq

National Public Radio(NPR), an American radio network, did a series last year on a massive wave of urbanization sweeping the world's emerging economies such as Brazil, China, India and Pakistan. It chose to start with Karachi, which it describes as Pakistan's "economic lifeline" and financial and industrial "powerhouse" that produces 25% of Pakistan's GDP, and calls it "one of the largest and most crowded cities of the world". It has a segment on Shehri, the activist group fighting big-money developers.

Haq's Musings: Karachi: The Urban Frontier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k_n

Ahsan_R said:


> In terms of area, Karachi is also a massive city, much bigger than indian counterparts and even some western counterparts (if you only count the city area).




That contributes to higher population density Indian urban agglomerations of Delhi , Mumbai and Kolkata as compared to Karachi . The wiki figures are pretty confusing as they give the Area of Karachi in both 'List of cities proper by population' and 'List of urban agglomerations by population ' as same ( ~3530 sq km) but different in 'List of metropolitan areas by population' ( 1100 sp km ) .

Anyhow , the population figures are old , inconsistent with that of the Area ( major ambiguity being the population and area figure for Karachi in Metropolitan Area by population list ) and not the 2010 estimates .


----------



## k_n

> Of these, Mumbai, Dhaka and Delhi also have the dubious distinction of making Mercer's list of world's dirtiest cities. In another survey, Mercer has ranked Karachi as the fourth cheapest city for expatriates.



@ Asim Aquil 

I guess the person starting the thread must have stuck to Population and Population density by not bringing in the state of Sanitation and Cost of Living under the scope of discussion . Cost of Living has to do with economics and GDP comes under Economics .


----------



## RiazHaq

Here are some figures for Karachi population I got from the editors of citymayors.com:

YEAR Urban Population
1856 56,875
1872 56,753
1881 73,560
1891 105,199
1901 136,297
1911 186,771
1921 244,162
1931 300,799
1941 435,887
1951 1,068,459
1961 1,912,598
1972 3,426,310
1981 5,208,132
1998 9,269,265
2006 13,969,284
2007 14,500,000

Since Karachi population has been growing at about 4-6&#37; a year lately, the 18 million figure for Karachi population in 2009 makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## BATMAN

Hey indians guys..... what's the problem? Shouldn't you be the tech geeks?
If your scale is area than go to google and measure Karachi vs. what so ever
and post your measurements as proof.

Last time i compared mexico city with Karachi they were almost same size... but i don't know why the name of mexico city is missing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k_n

RiazHaq said:


> Here are some figures for Karachi population I got from the editors of citymayors.com:
> 
> YEAR Urban Population
> 1856 56,875
> 1872 56,753
> 1881 73,560
> 1891 105,199
> 1901 136,297
> 1911 186,771
> 1921 244,162
> 1931 300,799
> 1941 435,887
> 1951 1,068,459
> 1961 1,912,598
> 1972 3,426,310
> 1981 5,208,132
> 1998 9,269,265
> 2006 13,969,284
> 2007 14,500,000
> 
> Since Karachi population has been growing at about 4-6% a year lately, the 18 million figure for Karachi population in 2009 makes sense.



The population or population density isnt under question . The question is What defines Karachi ?
The metro population in city mayors for Mumbai is less than the population of city itself , does that make sense ??


----------



## xebex

RiazHaq said:


> With rapid urbanization in Pakistan, Karachi has become the world's biggest city with a metro area population of 18 million people, according to Citymayors stats published recently.
> 
> Karachi is followed by Mumbai, Delhi, Buenos Aires, Seoul, Jakarta, Manila, Sao Paulo, Shanghai and Istanbul making up the top 10 list. Bangladesh capital Dhaka is at number 12, barely missing a top 10 slot. Of these, Mumbai, Dhaka and Delhi also have the dubious distinction of making Mercer's list of world's dirtiest cities. In another survey, Mercer has ranked Karachi as the fourth cheapest city for expatriates.
> 
> The list of the world&#8217;s largest cities, by land area, is headed by New York Metro, with a total area of 8,700 square kilometers. Tokyo/Yokohama is in second place with almost 7,000 square kilometers, followed by ten cities from the United States. Mumbai (Bombay), with a population density of almost 30,000 people per square kilometer, is the world&#8217;s most crowded city. Kolkata (Calcutta), Karachi and Lagos follow behind.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Karachi Tops List of World's Largest Cities



Well, the largest city by population, and I dont think its an achievement. Not proud to see Mumbai in it either.PM me when they list the most developed green city in the world.

let me see who can disagree with me on this!


----------



## RiazHaq

k_n said:


> The population or population density isnt under question . The question is What defines Karachi ?
> The metro population in city mayors for Mumbai is less than the population of city itself , does that make sense ??



I don't know how Mumbai is organized. But I do know that Karachi has 18 towns and three cantonments in it. That's what constitutes the city. 

Haq's Musings: Eleven Days in Karachi, Pakistan

Karachi Dreams Big - Inner Workings of the World's Megacities - TIME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k_n

BATMAN said:


> Hey indians guys..... what's the problem? Shouldn't you be the tech geeks?
> If your scale is area than go to google and measure Karachi vs. what so ever
> and post your measurements as proof.
> 
> Last time i compared mexico city with Karachi they were almost same size... but i don't know why the name of mexico city is missing!



Exactly , the sources being quoted are Insufficient and Ambiguous . 
The area definitely matters as it has to do with the population density which in a third world country like ours having BAD GOVERNANCE and OLD INFRASTRUCTURE effects the state of sanitation .

The Mercer's city rankings 2009 ( quoted earlier in the thread )give higher rankings to indian cities over their pakistani counterparts and that should be the end of it .
Even if Karachi has outgrown Mumbai , I would definitely like to compare their Population density figures . Will have to wait for 2011 , I suppose !


----------



## Imran Khan

damn every thread india vs pak.shamfull

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Ruag said:


> So, let us bash the source.
> 
> What the hell is citymayor.com?
> 
> Need better sources? How about UN's Population Division data?
> 
> In 2010, Delhi agglomeration has 15.926 million people, and Mumbai 20.072 million people. Karachi agglomeration has 13.052 million people.
> 
> World Urbanization Prospects: The 2007 Revision Population Database
> 
> And again, Mr. Riaz very happily picks certain points which seem favorable for Pakistan and shows India in bad light.
> 
> He happily points out Mercer ranking Delhi and Mumbai among the top 25 dirtiest cities in Asia but fails to point out the fact that the very same Mercer ranked Karachi 3rd least safe major city to live in (Karachi was ranked 213 out 215 in personal safety rankings) -
> 
> Mercer survey releases quality of living global city rankings | Mercer | AMEinfo.com
> 
> And now for the icing on cake, in 2009 that very same Mercer ranked Delhi and Mumbai 145 and 148 respectively in terms of quality of living and Karachi was ranked 186.
> 
> http://www.eltiempo.com/colombia/bogota/ARCHIVO/ARCHIVO-5104389-0.doc
> 
> So, Mr. Riaz ignored these two key statistics released by Mercer but only highlighted that in which Karachi was ranked better compared to Indian cities.
> 
> Lame.



You are too much obsessed with Karachi, it seems.

Mr Riaz has taken in view a certain criteria (Metro
population in this case) to rank the cities. and Karachi turns out to be the leader. Had he consider any other criteria the results have been different.

There is no problem in being specific about a certain criterion. You are welcome to consider another and rank Delhi or whatever at the top.

It is just like me saying if we consider Research and Development ABC company is on the top, if we consider investment DEF is on the top, and if we consider income GHI might find the find top slot.

As for the blogger, yes you could have refuted his findings if he had conceived them from at his own and had not done any credible research.

So dont get too obsessed, it is not guud for your health!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nemesis

> As for the blogger, yes you could have refuted his findings if he had conceived them from at his own and had not done any credible research.



You mean cherry picking research. 

Coming back to topic, No way is Karachi the largest city in the world. Not in Population estimate and certainly not in Area. If we take the population of NCR - National Capital Region of Delhi, it exceeds Karachi's 18 million estimate easily. Not to mention Mumbai, the biggest city in India population wise has over 20 million people residing. 

Anyway, this is not really an achievement on any cities part. New York has only 6 - 8 million people and has an area about 5 times of Delhi.


----------



## Xeric

Nemesis said:


> You mean cherry picking research.
> 
> Coming back to topic, No way is Karachi the largest city in the world. Not in Population estimate and certainly not in Area. If we take the population of NCR - National Capital Region of Delhi, it exceeds Karachi's 18 million estimate easily. Not to mention Mumbai, the biggest city in India population wise has over 20 million people residing.
> 
> Anyway, this is not really an achievement on any cities part. New York has only 6 - 8 million people and has an area about 5 times of Delhi.


You need to learn alot as regards to polls, surveys and ranks.

What you call as cherry picking is know as selective criteria to the civilized world, perhaps you need to understand that.

Do we consider China a world leader when it comes pollution and greener earth? No we dont. But we do consider her a topper when it comes to economy and growth. Similarly there are countries that would be considered rankable in milk production, IT opportunities, power generation, cleanliness, standard of living etc etc. So would you also term it as 'cherry picking'?

No country or city can top every list or would be an overall chart topper, it;s not possible. Cities in the US may top _most_ of the lists, but would rank low when certain criterion would selected (say Rape graph, crimes etc).

It is simple, the blogger has simply quoted a website that ranked cities on the basis of Metro Population, you got issues, take it up with the website!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Asim Aquil said:


> List of cities proper by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> According to this Karachi is third, by City Proper. Karachi has no suburbs like other cities. The entire city is a metropolitan.
> 
> The above info seems outdated since by most Pakistani estimates the city population is indeed nearing 18 million. By the next census it would probably become official.
> 
> Malir n all have all been absorbed by Karachi and are no longer considered suburbs. The stats on most websites is not up to date. Google map it, see it for yourself, Karachi is huge.



so does this mean Karachi will become overpopulated and overcrowded?


----------



## Nemesis

> What you call as cherry picking is know as selective criteria to the civilized world, perhaps you need to understand that.



Indeed? 



> It is simple, the blogger has simply quoted a website that ranked cities on the basis of Metro Population, you got issues, take it up with the website!



No, the blogger has cherry picked stats from the website to suit his agenda. Allow me to elucidate. 

Firstly, a reminder of what is meant by the term Cherry Picking (Not that i doubt your command over the english language)

Definition - _Cherry picking is the act of pointing at individual cases or data that seem to confirm a particular position, *while ignoring a significant portion of related cases or data that may contradict that position.*_

Ignoring significant portion of data that contradict that position. Hm. Something like this - 

*Position taken by the blogger* - .


> Of these, Mumbai, Dhaka and Delhi also have the dubious distinction of making Mercer's list of world's dirtiest cities.



*Ignoring significant data that contradict that position* -


> He happily points out Mercer ranking Delhi and Mumbai among the top 25 dirtiest cities in Asia but fails to point out the fact that the very same Mercer ranked Karachi 3rd least safe major city to live in (Karachi was ranked 213 out 215 in personal safety rankings) -
> 
> And now for the icing on cake, in 2009 that very same Mercer ranked Delhi and Mumbai 145 and 148 respectively in terms of quality of living and Karachi was ranked 186.



Thanks to Ruag for doing the research. I rest my case.


----------



## Xeric

Ok, so now you would shift your goal posts, right?


----------



## SMC

Any statistics available on Karachi's population are old and outdated. There has been a lot of migraton from other parts of Pakistan to Karachi since then which supplements the normal population growth. The official number is anywhere around 15-18 million (outdated) but residents believe it is 20-23 million at current.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Guys.. just a note about these western surveys.. their surveys are always based on information in the media which are different from ground realities, i.e. based on perception, particularly for countries like Pakistan which is not shown very nicely in the media. The same goes for the failed state rankings. Their dirtiest or safest cities or standard of living rankings cannot be taken seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

SilentNinja said:


> so does this mean Karachi will become overpopulated and overcrowded?



Karachi has been overcrowded and overpopulated for some time now. 

But urbanization is not necessarily a bad thing. 

When visitors see a squatter city in India or Pakistan or Bangladesh, they observe overwhelming desperation: rickety shelters, little kids working or begging, absence of sanitation, ****** water and air. However, there are many benefits of rural to urban migration for migrants' lives, including reduction in abject poverty, empowerment of women, increased access to healthcare and education and other services. Historically, cities have been driving forces in economic and social development. As centers of industry and commerce, cities have long been centers of wealth and power. They also account for a disproportionate share of national income. The World Bank estimates that in the developing world, as much as 80 percent of future economic growth will occur in towns and cities. Nor are the benefits of urbanization solely economic. Urbanization is associated with higher incomes, improved health, higher literacy, and improved quality of life. Other benefits of urban life are less tangible but no less real: access to information, diversity, creativity, and innovation.

Haq's Musings: Do South Asian Slums Offer Hope?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

k_n said:


> @ Asim Aquil
> 
> I guess the person starting the thread must have stuck to Population and Population density by not bringing in the state of Sanitation and Cost of Living under the scope of discussion . Cost of Living has to do with economics and GDP comes under Economics .


It is a simple question of LARGEST city. Who the hell is talking about economics?


----------



## Awesome

Nemesis said:


> You mean cherry picking research.
> 
> Coming back to topic, No way is Karachi the largest city in the world. Not in Population estimate and certainly not in Area. If we take the population of NCR - National Capital Region of Delhi, it exceeds Karachi's 18 million estimate easily. Not to mention Mumbai, the biggest city in India population wise has over 20 million people residing.
> 
> Anyway, this is not really an achievement on any cities part. New York has only 6 - 8 million people and has an area about 5 times of Delhi.


We're talking about City Proper. Karachi has only a metropolitan area and zero to little suburbs.

The new areas like Malir n all have recently been incorporated into Karachi City Proper. We're not counting bastis and hut towns. Not towns of people sleeping on footpaths. Proper city area. In that Karachi is definitely the largest.

If you look at Mumbai, Mumbai is huge. But Mumbai Proper? It may be as big as Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

SilentNinja said:


> so does this mean Karachi will become overpopulated and overcrowded?


Obviously.

It may also mean bigger buildings to relieve pressure off the land


----------



## S-2

*"Cities in the US may top most of the lists, but would rank low when certain criterion would selected (say Rape graph, crimes etc)."*

Care to share your data here?

Thanks.


----------



## Stumper

RiazHaq said:


> Karachi has been overcrowded and overpopulated for some time now.
> 
> But urbanization is not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> When visitors see a squatter city in India or Pakistan or Bangladesh, they observe overwhelming desperation: rickety shelters, little kids working or begging, absence of sanitation, ****** water and air. However, there are many benefits of rural to urban migration for migrants' lives, including reduction in abject poverty, empowerment of women, increased access to healthcare and education and other services. Historically, cities have been driving forces in economic and social development. As centers of industry and commerce, cities have long been centers of wealth and power. They also account for a disproportionate share of national income. The World Bank estimates that in the developing world, as much as 80 percent of future economic growth will occur in towns and cities. Nor are the benefits of urbanization solely economic. Urbanization is associated with higher incomes, improved health, higher literacy, and improved quality of life. Other benefits of urban life are less tangible but no less real: access to information, diversity, creativity, and innovation.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Do South Asian Slums Offer Hope?



Interesting post. But Riaz, dont you think what you are invariably supporting is exodus of not only people but also creation of imbalance 
between Agriculture and Manufacturing?


----------



## Xeric

S-2 said:


> *"Cities in the US may top most of the lists, but would rank low when certain criterion would selected (say Rape graph, crimes etc)."*
> 
> Care to share your data here?
> 
> Thanks.



i was not trying to pin point a particular country here, was just exemplifying it. The US, well i love it and also it's a world leader so the name clicked. i have downloaded the 'data' and would take a minute to post it here (i have deliberately not added it in this post), but if you want i can add it now, but it wont be pretty.  Moreover, i dont want to add another country into this harmless thread that the members have already made it into a comparative issue and created two competitors (namely indian and Pakistan), though there was nothing sort of a competition around here.


----------



## Awesome

xeric said:


> i was not trying to pin point a particular country here, was just exemplifying it. The US, well i love it and also it's a world leader so the name clicked. i have downloaded the 'data' and would take a minute to post it here (i have deliberately not added it in this post), but if you want i can add it now, but it wont be pretty.  Moreover, i dont want to add another country into this harmless thread that the members have already made it into a comparative issue and created two competitors (namely indian and Pakistan), though there was nothing sort of a competition around here.


The US, and all other data are not relevant here.

All that has been posted is that Karachi has become BIG. Nobody said its the next heaven on Earth. Its become big, for better or for worse, its BIG. Some nationalities here are I don't know, getting their panties in a twist over nothing.

Karachi has great infrastructure and it even has slums, its a large and progressive city of a third world nation. Live with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomahawk

According to the concept of the metropolitan area by population, Karachi is at no. 20.

List of metropolitan areas by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RiazHaq

Stumper said:


> Interesting post. But Riaz, dont you think what you are invariably supporting is exodus of not only people but also creation of imbalance
> between Agriculture and Manufacturing?



Not necessarily. In US and some other industrialized nations, a very small percentage of population works on farms, and yet, they produce bumper crops that can feed the world. 

Take the example of California. It is a high-tech, highly urbanized state that exports food to the rest of the world, particularly its fruits, veggies and nuts. Some people even joke about California being a bowl of "fruits and nuts" .


----------



## RiazHaq

Tomahawk said:


> According to the concept of the metropolitan area by population, Karachi is at no. 20.
> 
> List of metropolitan areas by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The wiki entry uses old data from censuses conducted in different years. 

Citymayors.com has done its own data gathering to report its results that I have in my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

Tomahawk said:


> According to the concept of the metropolitan area by population, Karachi is at no. 20.
> 
> List of metropolitan areas by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Thats according to 1998 Census ...


----------



## Awesome

Tomahawk said:


> According to the concept of the metropolitan area by population, Karachi is at no. 20.
> 
> List of metropolitan areas by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


From your link, I'd repeat one line:



> The question of which are the world's largest cities is a complex one, to which there is no single correct answer, simply because there are many different ways of defining a "city".



Seriously get over it.


----------



## karan.1970

RiazHaq said:


> Here are some figures for Karachi population I got from the editors of citymayors.com:
> 
> YEAR Urban Population
> 1856 56,875
> 1872 56,753
> 1881 73,560
> 1891 105,199
> 1901 136,297
> 1911 186,771
> 1921 244,162
> 1931 300,799
> 1941 435,887
> 1951 1,068,459
> 1961 1,912,598
> 1972 3,426,310
> 1981 5,208,132
> 1998 9,269,265
> 2006 13,969,284
> 2007 14,500,000
> 
> Since Karachi population has been growing at about 4-6% a year lately, the 18 million figure for Karachi population in 2009 makes sense.



My math is a bit rusty, but even 6% per annum from 2007 fig of 14.5 million takes you to 16.3 in 2009.. What am i missing here??


----------



## Awesome

karan.1970 said:


> My math is a bit rusty, but even 6&#37; per annum from 2007 fig of 14.5 million takes you to 16.3 in 2009.. What am i missing here??


and by 2010?

For Karachi its not just simple rise in population.

The city limits were increased to incorporate surrounding areas into city proper.


----------



## k_n

Asim Aquil said:


> It is a simple question of LARGEST city. Who the hell is talking about economics?



The THREAD STARTER is talking about economics by mentioning :-



> In another survey, Mercer has ranked Karachi as the fourth cheapest city for expatriates.



I had already quoted the paragraph for you . If Riaz wants to show Karachi in a better light by bringing in Cost of Living then I just repeated the same by highlighting with a valid source that Mumbai and Delhi generate more wealth ( Higher GDP ) .


----------



## kashith

jeez!!! karachi is a big city ...what difference does it makes if it becomes the biggest city in the world???Congratulations to Karachians..and guys get over it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Tomahawk said:


> According to the concept of the metropolitan area by population, Karachi is at no. 20.
> 
> List of metropolitan areas by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



There has been no official detailed census since quite a while. Unofficial figures claim as many as 23 million people, with an annual growth of about 7-8%.


----------



## Ingis

It would have been better if the author would have also mentioned the fact that Karachi is home to world's largest slum - Orangi Town.

Karachi&rsquo;s Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire&rsquo;s Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia&rsquo;s largest slum - Telegraph


----------



## Shattered

You got your sources wrong mate :/ acording to mine karchi is at 19.

Largest Cities in the World - List of the Largest Cities


----------



## RiazHaq

Ingis said:


> It would have been better if the author would have also mentioned the fact that Karachi is home to world's largest slum - Orangi Town.
> 
> Karachi&rsquo;s Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire&rsquo;s Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia&rsquo;s largest slum - Telegraph



The report you refer to was compiled by Mumbai's Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation with assistance from the United Nations Development Program (UNDP). It claims that while Dharavi, the setting for the Oscar-winning Slumdog Millionaire movie, has 57,000 families living in overcrowded huts with poor sanitation, Orangi on the outskirts of Karachi is home to more than a million people living in poverty. This report was sponsored and paid for by Mumbai municipality.

The fact is that Orangi is nothing like Dharavi in terms of the quality of its housing or the services available to its residents. This report appears to be nothing but a shameful attempt by Mumbai's municipality to hide its own inadequacies by diverting the attention of the world to the biggest city of India's neighbor and arch rival Pakistan. What is even more disturbing is how the UNDP has become a party to this misleading claim. This preposterous claim is also an insult to the memory of Dr. Akhtar Hamid Khan who organized Orangi Pilot Project (OPP) and tirelessly worked with the residents on self-help model to improve their lives. 

Orangi is not really a slum today. But it started life as a 'kutchi abadi' or squatter settlement for the large influx of refugees in Karachi from East Pakistan (often mistakenly called Biharis) after the fall of Dhaka in early 1970s. It consists of an area larger than 25 square miles (versus 0.67 sq miles in Dharavi) with a population of over a million (versus over 700,000 residents of Dharavi). Most of Orangi's population increase in the last three decades has come from the growing rural to urban migration, particularly of ethnic Pushtoons from the North West Frontier Province (NWFP). Shanties have now grown into single or two level cement houses over the years and a large number of schools have been operating successfully, sending the poorest children into the best educational institutions of the city. A significant population of educated middle class has grown in Orangi. There are a number of small businesses and a cottage industry, started by budding entrepreneurs and funded by microfinance efforts in the area. The city of Karachi has built roads to provide improved access to residents. 

A hospital was built in the community in the 1990s. While Dharavi has only one toilet per 1440 residents and most of its residents use Mahim Creek, a local river, for urination and defecation, Orangi has an elaborate sanitation system built by its citizens. Under Orangi Pilot Project's guidance, between 1981 and 1993 Orangi residents installed sewers serving 72,070 of 94,122 houses. To achieve this, community members spent more than US$2 million of their own money, and OPP invested about US$150,000 in research and extension of new technologies. Orangi pilot project has been admired widely for its work with urban poor.

Haq's Musings: Orangi is not Dharavi!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RiazHaq

Ingis said:


> It would have been better if the author would have also mentioned the fact that Karachi is home to world's largest slum - Orangi Town.
> 
> Karachi&rsquo;s Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire&rsquo;s Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia&rsquo;s largest slum - Telegraph



BTW, the BMC's malicious effort hasn't helped it draw attention away from Dharavi, as seen by the latest "Slumming It" produced by Britain's channel 4, which has angered Indian government.

Here's a British report of India complaining about "poverty ****":

_Diplomatic officials are preparing to lodge a complaint with Ofcom, the media watchdog, about the content of McCloud's Channel 4 series, Slumming It.

In the two-part documentary, the Grand Designs host visited Mumbai's squalid Dharavi slum. It showed children living amongst open sewers, dead rats and toxic waste, and residents scavenging on the city's rubbish dump.

Sources say the Indian High Commission in London granted a filming permit in the belief that McCloud was making a programme highlighting Mumbai's architectural history, and officials were horrified to see the end result.

"We thought it would be about the architecture of Mumbai but it was only about slums, nothing else. He was showing dirty sewage and dead rats, children playing amongst rubbish and people living in these small rooms. He never talked about architecture at all.

"This was poverty **** made to get ratings, and we are upset," the source said.

"Many people know India but for people who don't travel, they will think all of India is like this. Of course it will affect our tourism. It is not representative at all.

"We are not saying, 'Don't show Dharavi', but the show was not balanced. There is so much more to Mumbai and so much more to India."

The original synopsis submitted by the programme-makers said: "Kevin McCloud's passions are buildings and people and he will explore the architecture of Mumbai... Maharashtrian, British, Gothic and post-modern."

The source said: "When the production company applied, they said the name of the documentary was going to be Grand Designs. They said it was part of a 'celebration of all things India' and that he would look at different kinds of architecture. He didn't do any of this.

"Only occasionally did he mention the community spirit and the low crime rate and the fact that rubbish is recycled there.

"People forget that this nation is 60 years old. We are a young nation and it's not easy to bring 300 million people out of poverty just like that."

Slumming It was part of Channel 4's ongoing Indian Winter season. Of the five programmes shown so far, four have been set in the Mumbai slums, including a 'Slumdog' version of The Secret Millionaire.

The source accused Channel 4 of "cashing in on the success of Slumdog Millionaire", the Oscar-winning film which kicked off the season.

McCloud has praised the community spirit in Dharavi, claiming that the British government could use it as a model for "social sustainability". The Prince of Wales has hailed Dharavi as a model for urban planning.

In a joint statement, Channel 4 and the production company, talkbackThames, said: "We have not received a complaint from the India High Commission. The programme explores if city planners and architects can learn from the way Asias biggest slum has evolved and developed high levels of sustainability. Kevin McCloud follows everyday life in Dharavi and the film is a balanced and insightful account of his experience there.

"While it raises issues such as acute levels of poverty and the lack of sanitation, the programme also highlights many positive aspects of life in Dharavi such as the real sense of community as well as low levels of crime and unemployment. We believe that the film raises some important points around the issues of poverty, sustainability and city planning and is clearly in the public interest._

India accuses Kevin McCloud of making 'poverty ****' in Mumbai slum programme - Telegraph


----------



## Ruag

RiazHaq said:


> The report you refer to was compiled by Mumbai's Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation with assistance from the United Nations Development Program (UNDP). It claims that while Dharavi, the setting for the Oscar-winning Slumdog Millionaire movie, has 57,000 families living in overcrowded huts with poor sanitation, Orangi on the outskirts of Karachi is home to more than a million people living in poverty. This report was sponsored and paid for by Mumbai municipality.





How many reports has the BMC sponsored Mr. Riaz?

Did BMC sponsor "Planet of the Slums" (ISBN: 1844670228) by Mike Davis too?

Read it and you'll know which city has a bigger slum population.


----------



## RiazHaq

Ruag said:


> How many reports has the BMC sponsored Mr. Riaz?
> 
> Did BMC sponsor "Planet of the Slums" (ISBN: 1844670228) by Mike Davis too?
> 
> Read it and you'll know which city has a bigger slum population.



I have read it. The Davis book does not say that Orangi is bigger than Dharavi slum, nor does it compare the services available to residents, or their quality of life. 

All it says that about half of Karachi population lives in various Katchi Abadis, which is less than the 60% of Mumbai residents living in slums.

You did not provide any links, but I'll give you the links to back up my statements:

Planet of slums - Google Books

Slums

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alirulesall123

This is BS. There is no way in Hell Karachi is even in the top 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuakataftab

This is not good for karachi 
even if the source is not authentic 
population in karachi is increasing really fast because of people migrating from other cities to karachi


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

alirulesall123 said:


> This is BS. There is no way in Hell Karachi is even in the top 5.



Well, we'll find out for sure once the GoP gets around to conducting the census.


----------



## Abhiras

according to wikipedia
list of city propers :
city---------------population-------area in km²
*1.Mumbai--------13,922,125 -------603*
2.*Shanghai-------13,831,900------1,928*
3.*Karachi---------12,991,000------3,527*
*4.Delhi------------12,259,230------- 431*
5.Istanbul---------11,372,613-----1,831

Check out the areas of city propers of indian cities.......


----------



## oct605032048

Abhiras said:


> according to wikipedia
> list of city propers :
> city---------------population-------area in km²
> *1.Mumbai--------13,922,125 -------603*
> 2.*Shanghai-------13,831,900------1,928*
> 3.*Karachi---------12,991,000------3,527*
> *4.Delhi------------12,259,230------- 431*
> 5.Istanbul---------11,372,613-----1,831
> 
> Check out the areas of city propers of indian cities.......



when were that figures? there are more than 20 million in Shanghai.


----------



## Abhiras

oct605032048 said:


> when were that figures? there are more than 20 million in Shanghai.



my brother, *this is list of city propers* 
Core districts + inner suburbs of Shanghai is included
Municipal Corporation of mumbai & delhi;;;City District of karachi &&& Metropolitan Municipality of Istanbul included....


----------



## asif1986

Aamir Zia said:


> Thats according to 1998 Census ...



The 1998 census had shown karachi,s population to be just over 9 million.The MQM and sindhi nationalist parties in sindh had rejected the census results because they felt that karachi and sindhs population has been undercounted.According to international observers and non-governmental organizations karachi population is between 20-25 million.I wont be surprised if it was more.


----------



## Skywalker

alirulesall123 said:


> This is BS. There is no way in Hell Karachi is even in the top 5.



Dear, have you ever been to Karachi or just jumping into conclusion without proper evidence.


----------



## Skywalker

asif1986 said:


> The 1998 census had shown karachi,s population to be just over 9 million.The MQM and sindhi nationalist parties in sindh had rejected the census results because they felt that karachi and sindhs population has been undercounted.According to international observers and non-governmental organizations karachi population is between 20-25 million.I wont be surprised if it was more.



I have no doubt about that as prior to moving to UK in 2006, I lived all my life in Karachi and believe you me or not its one hell of huge city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## r0ck

Yes!!

I knew this city really had it in her, really had..

Regardless of the city, every i should be proud.


----------



## foxbat

RiazHaq said:


> The report you refer to was compiled by Mumbai's Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation with assistance from the United Nations Development Program (UNDP). It claims that while Dharavi, the setting for the Oscar-winning Slumdog Millionaire movie, has 57,000 families living in overcrowded huts with poor sanitation, Orangi on the outskirts of Karachi is home to more than a million people living in poverty. This report was sponsored and paid for by Mumbai municipality.
> [/url]



So a report in which UNDP is involved even if sponsored by BMC does not have credibility but Haq's musings do??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

RiazHaq said:


> I have read it. The Davis book does not say that Orangi is bigger than Dharavi slum, nor does it compare the services available to residents, or their quality of life.
> 
> All it says that about half of Karachi population lives in various Katchi Abadis, which is less than the 60% of Mumbai residents living in slums.
> 
> You did not provide any links, but I'll give you the links to back up my statements:
> 
> Planet of slums - Google Books
> 
> Slums



Look who is talking about links! 

By the way, the link you provided gave only a partial "preview" of the book. Not all pages are available. Nice try to twist facts.

I do not remember the exact page of the book, but it I clearly remember it saying that Orangi Township has 1.2 million slum dwellers compared to 800,000 in Dharavi. 

Anyways, I can agree that as far as absolute numbers are concerned, Mumbai probably has more slum dwellers than Karachi. But what about the percentage of population living in slums? 

Now here are some concrete sources - 

According to UN Habitat, 73.6% of Pakistan's urban population lives in slums compared to 55.5% in India. 

http://ww2.unhabitat.org/programmes/guo/documents/Table1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

foxbat said:


> So a report in which UNDP is involved even if sponsored by BMC does not have credibility but Haq's musings do??



Haq's Musings is my personal blog. No body pays me for my blog. The contents in Haq's Musings are based on authentic data from widely-accepted credible sources, backed by my own personal research. 

Your problem is that any data that makes India look bad or challenges your delusions about India is not acceptable to you.

From the comments I read from many Indian contributors here, it seems to me that there is no one more delusional than the Indian contributors themselves, coming from a nation with the world's largest population of illiterate, ill-fed, poor people who lack the basic sanitation facilities. And yet, they aspire to greatness without fixing the fundamental issues of poverty, hunger, illiteracy and insanitary conditions all around them.

Greatness can only come from acknowledging your problems and working to fix them, rather than deny the existence of problems like abject poverty, extreme hunger, rampant malnutrition, terrible public sanitation, ongoing major insurgencies, etc. 

Haq's Musings: Food, Clothing and Shelter in India and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

beleve me or not i proud on karachi but don't wanna go karachi.pablic there too much busy no love no hospitalty no welcome there. if you ask the way they hart you.sorry karachi members.


----------



## Ruag

RiazHaq said:


> Haq's Musings is my personal blog. No body pays me for my blog. The contents in Haq's Musings are based on authentic data from widely-accepted credible sources, backed by my own personal research.
> 
> Your problem is that any data that makes India look bad or challenges your delusions about India is not acceptable to you.
> 
> From the comments I read from many Indian contributors here, it seems to me that there is no one more delusional than the Indian contributors themselves, coming from a nation with the world's largest population of illiterate, ill-fed, poor people who lack the basic sanitation facilities. And yet, they aspire to greatness without fixing the fundamental issues of poverty, hunger, illiteracy and insanitary conditions all around them.
> 
> Greatness can only come from acknowledging your problems and working to fix them, rather than deny the existence of problems like abject poverty, extreme hunger, rampant malnutrition, terrible public sanitation, ongoing major insurgencies, etc.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Food, Clothing and Shelter in India and Pakistan



Greatness can only come from acknowledging your own problems rather than poking your nose in the matter of other people. 

The percentage of Pakistani population living in slums and extreme poverty without proper healthcare and other basic amenities is far greater than that of India. And yet some Pakistanis are more interested in writing stupid blogs rather than helping their fellow countrymen.

And just to point out, most of your sources lack credibility (for example, citymayors.com ) and you blatantly ignore reputed sources.


----------



## RiazHaq

Ruag said:


> Look who is talking about links!
> 
> By the way, the link you provided gave only a partial "preview" of the book. Not all pages are available. Nice try to twist facts.
> 
> I do not remember the exact page of the book, but it I clearly remember it saying that Orangi Township has 1.2 million slum dwellers compared to 800,000 in Dharavi.
> 
> Anyways, I can agree that as far as absolute numbers are concerned, Mumbai probably has more slum dwellers than Karachi. But what about the percentage of population living in slums?
> 
> Now here are some concrete sources -
> 
> According to UN Habitat, 73.6% of Pakistan's urban population lives in slums compared to 55.5% in India.
> 
> http://ww2.unhabitat.org/programmes/guo/documents/Table1.pdf



When you point this out, you ignore the following facts:

1. Pakistan is much more urbanized than India. According to the UN Habitat 2001 data you pointed to, Pakistan is 33% urban vs India's 27% urban population. 

http://ww2.unhabitat.org/programmes/guo/documents/Table1.pdf

Haq's Musings: Urbanization in Pakistan Highest in South Asia

2. Slum is a catchall term for any illegal housing in any city. It does not differentiate between quality of services available to residents. As I pointed earlier, Orangi in Karachi has a lot more services than Dharavi in Mumbai. It has schools, hospitals, piped water, sewerage, etc etc. 

While Dharavi has only one toilet per 1440 residents and most of its residents use Mahim Creek, a local river, for urination and defecation, Orangi has an elaborate sanitation system built by its citizens. Under Orangi Pilot Project's guidance, between 1981 and 1993 Orangi residents installed sewers serving 72,070 of 94,122 houses. To achieve this, community members spent more than US$2 million of their own money, and OPP invested about US$150,000 in research and extension of new technologies. Orangi pilot project has been admired widely for its work with urban poor.

Haq's Musings: Orangi is not Dharavi!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

RiazHaq said:


> Your problem is that any data that makes India look bad or challenges your delusions about India is not acceptable to you.



No sir.. Its not the data that i question, but the intent and the interpretation of that data. Term Cherry picking must have been coined with musings such as yours in mind...



RiazHaq said:


> From the comments I read from many Indian contributors here, it seems to me that there is no one more delusional than the Indian contributors themselves, coming from a nation with the world's largest population of illiterate, ill-fed, poor people who lack the basic sanitation facilities. And yet, they aspire to greatness without fixing the fundamental issues of poverty, hunger, illiteracy and insanitary conditions all around them.


and unlike BMC, you are so unbiased arent you. My *personal research *from going thru your blog tells me that you dont need to get paid for spewing such hatred. The expression of these negative feeling towards India, made easy by today's electronic media seems reward enough for you..

I dont want to stoop to your level to start bashing poverty etc in Pakistan because that will not make our problems go away but I guess doing the same for India works well you. 

So all the best for your musings..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruag

RiazHaq said:


> When you point this out, you ignore the following facts:
> 
> 1. Pakistan is much more urbanized than India. According to the UN Habitat 2001 data you pointed to, Pakistan is 33% urban vs India's 27% urban population.
> 
> http://ww2.unhabitat.org/programmes/guo/documents/Table1.pdf
> 
> Haq's Musings: Urbanization in Pakistan Highest in South Asia



What is the point of hiving a higher urban population (that too by 6% points!) when 75% of it is living in slums?



> 2. Slum is a catchall term for any illegal housing in any city. It does not differentiate between quality of services available to residents. As I pointed earlier, Orangi in Karachi has a lot more services than Dharavi in Mumbai. It has schools, hospitals, piped water, sewerage, etc etc.
> 
> While Dharavi has only one toilet per 1440 residents and most of its residents use Mahim Creek, a local river, for urination and defecation, Orangi has an elaborate sanitation system built by its citizens. Under Orangi Pilot Project's guidance, between 1981 and 1993 Orangi residents installed sewers serving 72,070 of 94,122 houses. To achieve this, community members spent more than US$2 million of their own money, and OPP invested about US$150,000 in research and extension of new technologies. Orangi pilot project has been admired widely for its work with urban poor.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Orangi is not Dharavi!



OK. Let us believe that Orangi does provide its dwellers with more basic amenities compared to the dwellers of Dharavi.

So? Does it change the fact that Karachi is ranked much below Mumbai in terms of quality of living?

http://www.eltiempo.com/colombia/bogota/ARCHIVO/ARCHIVO-5104389-0.doc

Look at the city as a whole rather than comparing certain localities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Again, these rankings are not accurate. They always use media articles to come up with their rankings. Look at their ratings for some Saudi high class cities. Also check the ratings for Islambad and Lahore compared to Indian cities. What do you think, Lahore is better or Mumbai? Let alone Islamabad? Is there even a comparison? These rankings are my no means accurate representation of quality of life. It is perhaps the perceived quality of life from north america or europe. It is wrong to use these sources in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

Indians are talking too much about Ornagi town being the largest slump in Asia, why not show them some pictures of Orangi Town to keep there mouth shut for ever.

I have a firm believe that this so called slump is having a far better civic facilities than their middle class areas in mumbai, where quite a few sleep on the footpaths.

I would request with any member living in Karachi to take some snap shots and paste them here. 

I can guarantee that the Indian bubble would be busted forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skywalker

Here you go, check the first instance.






Kindly do not take this as a MQM propaganda stunt, it can be compared with any other town in Karachi.


----------



## RiazHaq

Ruag said:


> Greatness can only come from acknowledging your own problems rather than poking your nose in the matter of other people.
> 
> The percentage of Pakistani population living in slums and extreme poverty without proper healthcare and other basic amenities is far greater than that of India. And yet some Pakistanis are more interested in writing stupid blogs rather than helping their fellow countrymen.
> 
> And just to point out, most of your sources lack credibility (for example, citymayors.com ) and you blatantly ignore reputed sources.



This is absolute nonsense!

All of the data and studies about urbanization and urban slums indicate that urban poor are much better off than their rural counterparts in terms of access to health care and education and other amenities. 

When visitors see a squatter city in India or Pakistan or Bangladesh, they observe overwhelming desperation: rickety shelters, little kids working or begging, absence of sanitation, ****** water and air. However, there are many benefits of rural to urban migration for migrants' lives, including reduction in abject poverty, empowerment of women, increased access to healthcare and education and other services. Historically, cities have been driving forces in economic and social development. As centers of industry and commerce, cities have long been centers of wealth and power. They also account for a disproportionate share of national income. The World Bank estimates that in the developing world, as much as 80 percent of future economic growth will occur in towns and cities. Nor are the benefits of urbanization solely economic. Urbanization is associated with higher incomes, improved health, higher literacy, and improved quality of life. Other benefits of urban life are less tangible but no less real: access to information, diversity, creativity, and innovation.


Haq's Musings: Do South Asian Slums Offer Hope?

Along with increasing internal rural to urban migration, there has also been a wave overseas migration from urban areas in Pakistan to urban centers overseas, especially the Middle East. The Middle East, with its vast oil wealth, has provided many opportunities for overseas workers to work and earn a living building and maintaining infrastructure in various Arab states, especially in the Persian Gulf. In recent years, overseas Pakistanis have been contributing to Pakistan's economy with remittances exceeding $8 billion a year. 

Haq's Musings: Urbanization in Pakistan Highest in South Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

hero said:


> Why are you ranting about mumbai slums?



One of your fellow Indian posters brought it up when he compared Orangi with Dharavi. I didn't. I'm simply responding to his misguided and un-informed arguments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Check out the Cargo AIR Traffic arriving at Karachi Airport.


(IMG:




) 


(IMG:



) 


(IMG:



) 


(IMG:



) 


(IMG:



) 


(IMG:



) 


(IMG:



)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trisonics

Windjammer said:


> Check out the Cargo AIR Traffic arriving at Karachi Airport.



 Amazing pics. Did you take these pics? if not, can you point me to the source? The AN-12 look magnificent


----------



## Windjammer

Trisonics said:


> Amazing pics. Did you take these pics? if not, can you point me to the source? The AN-12 look magnificent



The pictures were posted to me by a contact from Pakistan who most probably took them.


----------



## Trisonics

Following is a list of the top 10 most liveable cities as ranked by the Economist:

*

Vancouver, Canada

*

Vienna, Austria

*

Melbourne, Australia

*

Toronto, Canada

*

Calgary, Canada

*

Helsinki, Finland

*

Sydney, Australia

*

Perth, Australia

*

Adelaide, Australia

*

Auckland, New Zealand

*The bottom 10 cities were:*

*

Harare, Zimbabwe

*

Dhaka, Bangladesh

*

Algiers, Algeria

*

Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea

*

Lagos, Nigeria

*

* Karachi, Pakistan*

*

Douala, Cameroon

*

Kathmandu, Nepal

*

Colombo, Sri Lanka

*

Dakar, Senegal 

Vancouver ranked world's most liveable city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

> The report you refer to was compiled by Mumbai's Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation with assistance from the United Nations Development Program (UNDP). It claims that while Dharavi, the setting for the Oscar-winning Slumdog Millionaire movie, has 57,000 families living in overcrowded huts with poor sanitation, Orangi on the outskirts of Karachi is home to more than a million people living in poverty. This report was sponsored and paid for by Mumbai municipality



of coourse it was paid by raw to defame pakistan .....


----------



## SMC

^ Such hypocrites these bharatis are.  Questioning any of their opinion is a conspiracy theory, while any opinion of Pakistanis is a conspiracy theory.

Do bharatis take reports by Pakistan on bharat seriously? So, then, get lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

What is the criteria of being the largest here?? Land area?? Population??


----------



## SMC

^ Being inside or close to Bharaaaat.


----------



## Roybot

Hardly something to be proud about. I would rather have 5 cities with 4 million population each, instead of one behemoth with 20 million people. So stop bickering guys, it just means our planners failed us. 

Also who dug out this old thread!


----------



## Hulk

Big deal if you have the greatest population enjoy. I would rather be happy is someone says Mumbai is the least populated city of world.


----------



## nForce

SMC said:


> ^ Being inside or close to Bharaaaat.


 
wow you made a lot of sense all of a sudden..


----------



## Mumbai Man

In terms of population. great achievement !!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I am in favor or demolishing karachi and reconstructing it 100% .. split it in 4 cities , and only allow condos , to conserve space and build subway


----------



## Hulk

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I am in favor or demolishing karachi and reconstructing it 100% .. split it in 4 cities , and only allow condos , to conserve space and build subway



Go ahead and purpose this to your government.


----------



## Patriot

indianrabbit said:


> Big deal if you have the greatest population enjoy. I would rather be happy is someone says Mumbai is the least populated city of world.


 Wow man what's wrong?Why are you getting heart burn?It's ok son take some anti ulcer medicine.

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




roy_gourav said:


> Hardly something to be proud about. I would rather have 5 cities with 4 million population each, instead of one behemoth with 20 million people. So stop bickering guys, it just means our planners failed us.
> 
> Also who dug out this old thread!


 
Yeah right - Me thinks you are suffering from bipolar disorder retard.


----------



## khurasaan1

its amazing to know that.....


----------



## punit

> initially ppl disowned their mother tongue & adopted urdu/hindi & now hindi/urdu are on way to be replaced by english



now thats called ( edited) .. the article says Indian paid for the survey.


PHP:


This report was sponsored and paid for by Mumbai municipality


i just acknowledged it


----------

